# US(eless) Airways gearing up for a takeover of American



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2012)

US Airways makes move to take over American



> US Airways (LCC) has filed an 8K with the SEC to begin the process of a takeover of American Airlines, which is currently in Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> --snip--
> A letter to employees by US Airways CEO Doug Parker reads in part:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 20, 2012)

USless Airline employees are hostile to their customers why wouldn't the attempt a hostile takeover.

Will be a strange market with American, Continental, Northwest  completely out of the Picture

The weak shall inherit the girth


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 20, 2012)

For us this is bad news. AA had been one of our more favored airines while we've avoided USAirways as much as possible for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 21, 2012)

USAirway is the only airline we have avoided for the past 12 years. " very poor service."


----------



## Hobo1 (Apr 21, 2012)

US Air had to file the 8K because it was required of them to do so when they communicated with American's Unions.

The reason we avoid US Air is because the employees feel the same way about their management as American employees feel towards their management the only difference is that US Air employees pass on their feelings to the customer.

Nothing is going to happen until AMR files its reorganization plan with the Court and that won't be till the end of the year. I doubt US Air has the financial ability to pull off a merger with American. Prior to its filing American placed a large order with Boeing and Airbus that will make the American fleet the newest in the industry. Those orders were confirmed with bridge financing after the bankruptcy filing and I don't think the creditors will agree to a merger with US Air.

What many lose sight of is that American Airlines represents less than 25% of AMR's assets and less than 40% of it's revenues. All the attention is given to American but AMR is the bigger picture. Should AMR surrender American to US Air then all US Air gains is the oldest fleet in the industry and the highest paid employees in the industry.

If I were AMR I would give up American in a heart beat, take American Eagle and rebrand it as a international rather than a regional carrier and give the new aircraft to Eagle. Eagle employees are younger and their wages are already competitive or less than Delta and United. US Air / American would be history within five years.


----------



## Hobo1 (Apr 21, 2012)

US Air had to file the 8K because it was required of them to do so when they communicated with American's Unions.

The reason we avoid US Air is because the employees feel the same way about their management as American employees feel towards their management the only difference is that US Air employees pass on their feelings to the customer.

Nothing is going to happen until AMR files its reorganization plan with the Court and that won't be till the end of the year. I doubt US Air has the financial ability to pull off a merger with American. Prior to its filing American placed a large order with Boeing and Airbus that will make the American fleet the newest in the industry. Those orders were confirmed with bridge financing after the bankruptcy filing and I don't think the creditors will agree to a merger with US Air.

What many lose sight of is that American Airlines represents less than 25% of AMR's assets and less than 40% of it's revenues. All the attention is given to American but AMR is the bigger picture. Should AMR surrender American to US Air then all US Air gains is the oldest fleet in the industry and the highest paid employees in the industry.

If I were AMR I would give up American in a heart beat, take American Eagle and rebrand it as a international rather than a regional carrier and give the new aircraft to Eagle. Eagle employees are younger and their wages are already competitive or less than Delta and United. US Air / American would be history within five years.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 21, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> USAirway is the only airline we have avoided for the past 12 years. " very poor service."



If I haven't had issues with Useless Air myself, I follow a bunch of NASCAR writers/tv personalities who either live in Charlotte or the Northeast on Twitter who every week have a  story about that airline.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 21, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> For us this is bad news. AA had been one of our more favored airines while we've avoided USAirways as much as possible for the last 10 years or so.



Ditto, plus I have lifetime Gold on AA and I'm sure that will go away.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 21, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 21, 2012)

Pat H said:


> Ditto, plus I have lifetime Gold on AA and I'm sure that will go away.



I have over 1MM on both of them. I wonder if that will make me Lifetime Platinum.  

OTOH, the last time I flew Useless was back in the 90's IIRC. 

Cheers


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 21, 2012)

It appears the earliest I can get to Lihue using American from Texas is 756 pm

US Air's connection arrives Lihue at 512 pm

I'd rather fly US Air and get to my favorite place on earth 3 hrs sooner. 

I have no issues with US Air except your frequent flyer miles expire.

Sterling


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 21, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> It appears the earliest I can get to Lihue using American from Texas is 756 pm
> 
> US Air's connection arrives Lihue at 512 pm
> 
> ...



I didn't know Useless flew to Hawaii. Is it actually a code share with United?

Cheers


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 21, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> I didn't know Useless flew to Hawaii. Is it actually a code share with United?
> 
> Cheers



No it is not a code share with UA or any other airline


----------



## travelplanner70 (Apr 23, 2012)

On a recent trip with USAir my husband and I were shocked when a stewardess answered my husband's question with, "Dah."  We never were treated with such disrespect by an airline employee.  All the flight attendants looked and sounded as if they did not like their jobs nor people in general!


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 24, 2012)

Of course, USeless Air's Parker also tried to take over Delta out of bankruptcy and that did not work out.  Actually, I wish it had as that would have put both of the anti-customer dogs of airlines in the same kennel and kept them off the backs of decent airlines.

AA's alliance partner, British Airways has said it will put some money into AA to help head off a US takeover.  Of course, there is a limit to how much of AA they could legally own.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 24, 2012)

I've flown extensively on both, and had top tier status on both (US Airways Chairman's Preferred and AA Executive Platinum) a few years ago.  I'm currently Lifetime Gold and less than 100k away from Lifetime Platinum on AA.

There's a world of difference in service between the two.  American is top notch.  US Airways is one of the worst in the industry.  Experience in First Class is similarly lopsided.  US Airways doesn't even serve meals in First Class unless a flight is over 3.5 hours (and very few of theirs are).

I find their frequent flyer programs to be a bit more equal.  AA has more seats up front for upgrades, one way redemptions, lifetime status, and slightly better redemption options.  US Airways has free upgrades (only AA EXP is free, the others need earned/purchased stickers) and free companion upgrades, which we always loved.

I would prefer that AA remain independent, but the rumor is that the AA name, programs and policies would be the ones kept so a merger might not be as bad as we would imagine.  Most people on FT seem to think that AA miles and even lifetime status would continue.

Lots of hurdles (the Boeing orders as pointed out by Hobo, BA intervention as pointed out by Carolinian, Delta opposition, bankruptcy court approval, etc.) that they need to go through.  It's certainly nowhere near a done deal.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 24, 2012)

Every recent airline merger / takeover has brought a huge downgrade of the ff program, KLM & AF, DL & NW, and UA and CO.  Now AA has the only decent ff program left.  I would hate to see it on the merger chopping block.


----------

